# Fuente alimentación vinoteca - cava



## cococyclist

Hola a todos.
Tengo un problema con una fuente conmutada de una vinoteca  norm: cuando están conectadas las células peltier no arranca la fuente pero si le conectó la luz sin las células peltier conectadas se pone en funcionamiento( le cuesta un poco, se nota el en ventilador que arranca que pierde potencia y arranca otra vez en cuestión de segundos) y luego puedo conectar las células peltier y sigue funcionando. He cambiado los transistores de conmutación y los diodos shotky y condensadores de filtrar de entrada u salida por pensar que ya no funcionan bien pero sigue igual. Utiliza un operacional LM358p y un modulador de onda AZ494ap-e1.Me podrían ayudar a encontrar el fallo? Gracias



Esta sería la fuente


----------



## Daniel.more

te parecerá una tontería pero revisa el puente diodos de la entrada,quítalo del pcb y verifica los 4 diodos.......saludos

PD: pruebala con una carga que no sea las células......(por si estuvieran en mal estado)


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

En la parte superior Izquierda de las fotos, y a la Izquierda del Condensador Amarillo, hay un "algo" negro, ese "algo" creo que es una Resistencia NTC, esa NTC tiene como misión limitar el pico de conexión. Esa Resistencia está en serie con la tensión de alimentación.

Al conectar la alimentación tiene un valor cercano a los 10Ω, nada más empezar a calentarse su valor se reduce a un valor < de 1Ω, de esta forma se evita el pico de conexión causado por el Condensador de Filtro.

Si esta Resistencia NTC se deteriora, normalmente se queda en su valor máximo y la Fuente no es capaz de suministrar toda la corriente.

Mide la tensión en AC en la Resistencia, tiene que ser de un valor cercano a 0VAC.

Sal U2

Puedes intentar puentearla, no debería de pasar nada pero... no la dejes puenteada, está ahí para que cumpla su misión.

Sal U2


----------



## cococyclist

OK compis voy a comprobar las dos cosas(diodos y rtc) y espero que falle una de estas dos


----------



## cococyclist

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En la parte superior Izquierda de las fotos, y a la Izquierda del Condensador Amarillo, hay un "algo" negro, ese "algo" creo que es una Resistencia NTC, esa NTC tiene como misión limitar el pico de conexión. Esa Resistencia está en serie con la tensión de alimentación.


 

He comprobado lo de la resistencia parece que esta bien: mide 0v, la he punteado y sigue igual no arranca la fuente , y la rezistencia esta bajando cuando se calienta 
Gracias



Daniel.more dijo:


> te parecerá una tontería pero revisa el puente diodos de la entrada,quítalo del pcb y verifica los 4 diodos.......saludos
> 
> PD: pruebala con una carga que no sea las células......(por si estuvieran en mal estado)


 

He comprobado el puente, los diodos parecían bien pero he puesto otros nuevos y sigue igual. He intentado arrancarla utilizando una bombilla de coche de 12v 21w como carga y tampoco arranca pero si la desconecto por un segundo arranca y luego funciona perfectamente. No se que mas buscar se que es algo que falla cuando pide mucha corriente y por eso no arranca

Tengo otra pregunta 
En la foto en la etapa d*e* salida al lado de la bobina del regulador hay tres diodos r107 pero cada una tiene otra tensión: 1.06v, 1.35v y otra 3,4v esto es normal? La caída de tensión sobre cada diodo no debería ser la misma al ser del mismo tipo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con otros capacitores en la salida de 12 V , quizas tengan fuga y al sumarse las corrientes se protege.

Ese integrado tiene arranque suave-soft start , ¿cómo está su capacitor? , en la pata 4 creo


----------



## cococyclist

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con otros capacitores en la salida de 12 V , quizas tengan fuga y al sumarse las corrientes se protege.
> 
> Ese integrado tiene arranque suave-soft start , ¿cómo está su capacitor? , en la pata 4 creo




El capacitor de la salida 12v para los peltier lo he cambiado y los dos d*e* filtr*o* d*e* la entrada pero me quedan unos cuantos pequeños en la etapa d*e* salida voy a comprarlos y los cambio también a ver si hay suerte y funciona que capacitmetro no tengo para comprobarlos y con el multi metro en diodos no funciona

A final he cambiado todos los capacitores electroliticos y los dos integrados y sigue sin funcionar.


----------



## shevchenko

Las 2 células P miden los mismos ohms en "frio" que  en .... "mas frió" o en caliente por así decir?

Esto es tonto pero podrías poner un relé que se active como retraso para que conecte las Peltier luego de que la fuente ya arranco... aunque eso seria no encontrar el problema..


----------



## cococyclist

shevchenko dijo:


> Las 2 células P miden los mismos ohms en "frio" que en .... "mas frió" o en caliente por así decir?
> 
> Esto es tonto pero podrías poner un relé que se active como retraso para que conecte las Peltier luego de que la fuente ya arranco... aunque eso seria no encontrar el problema..


 

Supongo que si. Pero también tengo otras células peltier y me pasa lo mismo o si pongo una bombilla de coche 12v 21w igual me pasa, no arranca si tengo la bombilla conectada pero si la desconecto por un segundo ar*r*anca sin problemas y luego funciona


----------



## shevchenko

Te fijaste los dioditos que están cerca del inductor de salida (el mas grande tipo toroide) podes SACAR las resistencias de carga que están paralelas a los capacitores de filtrado donde ya sale la "alimentación" para las celulas, desoldás SOLO las resistencias en las salidas que SI tenes conectada una carga (lampara o celula) y haces la prueba...

Son las resistencias grandes que están verticales!


----------



## cococyclist

shevchenko dijo:


> Te fijaste los dioditos que están cerca del inductor de salida (el mas grande tipo toroide) podes SACAR las resistencias de carga que están paralelas a los capacitores de filtrado donde ya sale la "alimentación" para las celulas, desoldás SOLO las resistencias en las salidas que SI tenes conectada una carga (lampara o celula) y haces la prueba...
> 
> Son las resistencias grandes que están verticales!


 

Los tres diodos negros? Que dos van hacia las salidas y otra a 90 grados? Aquellos los he comprobado parecían estar bien. Quería comprar otras y cambiarlas pero no sabían el la tienda que equivalente tienen, son unas r107. Lo raro d*e* estos diodos es que parece que están amplificando la tensión pero la caída d*e* tensión en cada diodo es diferente


----------



## shevchenko

Creo que si, esos dioditos son, tal vez, para alimentar los integrados, las resistencias que te digo son las marcadas con verdes y TAL vez la azul.. recuerda desoldar solo 1 pata y de la salida en la cual conectas la lampara! sin ellas ganaras uno pocos miliamper como para aliviar el arranque nada mas pero tal vez ....

Suerte!


----------



## cococyclist

shevchenko dijo:


> Creo que si, esos dioditos son, tal vez, para alimentar los integrados, las resistencias que te digo son las marcadas con verdes y TAL vez la azul.. recuerda desoldar solo 1 pata y de la salida en la cual conectas la lampara! sin ellas ganaras uno pocos miliamper como para aliviar el arranque nada mas pero tal vez ....
> 
> Suerte!


 

A ver si he entendido bien: desconecto estas re*s*istencias y pruebo si ar*r*anca así con la bombilla o peltier conectada? Las re*s*istencias no p*e*rtenece ninguna para alimentar las células peltier*,* son para alimentar dos ventiladores y el termostato de la nevera


----------



## shevchenko

Agregue un recuadro en lo que parecen las "salidas" de la fuente, siempre en las fuentes conmutadas en las salidas DEBE si o si haber una carga aunque sea pequeña, en la mayoría de los casos son resistencias como las que te marque antes, podría ser que al desconectar las demás cosas estas salidas se queden sin su "carga" mínima,  podrías comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de los coolers, y luego para todas las pruebas tenerlos SI O SI conectados, y conectar alguna carga para las demás salidas que no utilices!


----------



## cococyclist

shevchenko dijo:


> Agregue un recuadro en lo que parecen las "salidas" de la fuente, siempre en las fuentes conmutadas en las salidas DEBE si o si haber una carga aunque sea pequeña, en la mayoría de los casos son resistencias como las que te marque antes, podría ser que al desconectar las demás cosas estas salidas se queden sin su "carga" mínima,  podrías comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de los coolers, y luego para todas las pruebas tenerlos SI O SI conectados, y conectar alguna carga para las demás salidas que no utilices!




He mirado lo de las salidas. Las resistencias d potencia no se utilizan como carga para las salidas, parecen para reducir el voltaje ally. Se utilizan como cargas los ventiladores, célula peltier y el termostato. Voy a añadir una esquema de la parte de salida de la fuente( a partir del segundario del transformador) de como lo han diseñado. La fuente aranca si le quito la célula peltier( para 1-2segundos) pero si le quito los ventiladores y le dejo la peltier conectada no aranca


----------



## aspero1234

A mî me pasaba lo mismo. Sustituye condensador c8 que tendrá fugas.


----------



## Ayala

Hola amigos buenos dias, tengo una vinacoteca que funciona con células peltier, pues el problema es que no arranca la fuente de alimentación, pero si le desconecto la célula peltier si lo hace y si acto seguido le conecto otra vez la célula ya queda la fuente en funcionamiento, he visto que a un miembro del foro le pasó lo mismo pero no se como quedó la cosa.  ¿Me podríais echar una mano?. Gracias.

Aquí os dejó los esquemas, ya he probado varias cosas y no consigo sacarle punta. Gracias por vuestra colaboración.



aspero1234 dijo:


> A mî me pasaba lo mismo. Sustituye condensador c8 que tendrá fugas.



Hola, he visto tu mensaje y tengo ese mismo problema, como podríamos solucionarlo en mi Vinacoteca, no es la misma placa pero similar funcionamiento, he adjuntado los esquemas abajo. Gracias.


----------



## santalla

averia fuente de alimentación  vinoteca jc-65b 
cuando desconecto la poltier se recupera la tension los ventiladores funcionan cuando vuelvo a
conectar la poltier la tension se cae


----------



## Fogonazo

*Poltier*  , ¿ No será "*Peltier*" ? 

¿ Te parece que ?

Sin datos.
Sin mediciones.
Sin imágenes.

Se puede llegar a opinar seriamente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede ser la Peltier en corto , pero más le apuesto a falla de la fuente.

Probá la vinoteca con otra fuente de 12 V (batería automotor podría servir) , si funciona , a reemplazar la fuente !

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Que marca es? foto de la placa de ambos lados tenes experiencia en electrónica?
Esos sistemas trabajan controlando la temperatura en la parte interna llevando el valor de la fuente de un mínimo a un máximo, también hay un potenciometro interno que sirve para que enfrie más o menos, has verificado el estado del mismo y el cableado??? el comparador esta en buen estado???


----------



## hellfire4

la busqueda de la placa me tira que es una fagor







fuente de la imagen de la placa:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2429189.html


Esta bueno jugar a las adivinanzas

Si se ingresa al foro y se selecciona la imagen del diagrama, sera más legible 






Bueno, solo resta esperar para ver como sigue el hilo


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, si me permiten comentar:

Lástima, tenía ganas de ver si finalmente se resolvía el enigma del modelo de vinoteca, pero parece que quedará estancado nomás


----------



## capitanp

No, para, tengo la misma placa con el mismo problema, y la vinoteca me esta ocupando espacio, y me habia quedado pendiente cambia C8 y C10, de 1uf.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Han de notar que el interesado Santalla hace dos semanas no aporta . . .


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Han de notar que el interesado Santalla hace dos semanas no aporta . . .



Sera que se "A tomado todo el vino" y la vinoteca ya no es necesaria.


----------



## leoobianco

Hola amigos del foro,
dejo la solucion que a mi me funcionó.
Antes todo, la falla de mi fuente era que al conectar la carga, la tension se caia de 12Vcc a menos de 3Vcc. Despues de cambiara los capacitores electrolitics del secundario, revisar todo diodo, transistor, bobina, etc. la falla continuava. Hasta que un amigo me paso el "chivo" de que la furia esta en el capacitor de poliester, el C16 por ejemplo en la foto que posteo hellfire4, que se encuentra en el primario.
El que tenia mi fuente era de 1uF x 250V, lo cambie por un 470nF x 400V que es lo que tenia y aranco con toda la potencia. Finalmente me di el lujo de devolverle sus capacitores electroliticos originales para ver si notaba algun cambio y por suerte todo siguio funcionando a toda potencia.
Finalmente por mi parte logre resolver el misterio de cual era el componente que fallaba y por supuesto ahora la solucion es detodos.... vamos vamos pongan manos a la obra y a recuperar estas fuentes que son excelentes...


----------



## Dofaneite

Buenas amigos. Repare esa fuente y el problema que presento era que con la celda conectada, la tension se caia y no encendian los ventiladores. La falla era en el transistor q4= 2sc1815. Debes cambiar tanto q3 como a q4 que son controlados por el integrado u1= tl494cn


----------



## victor joel

Hola amigos 
Me ha llegado una vinera que no enfría y pasa lo siguiente cuando la pongo a trabajar la luz parpadea y hace un sonido que es intermitente un pitido
Solo suena pero no trabaja nada 
Tiene una placa Electronica atrás 
Si alguien tiene algún dato de esta ayuda porfavor es una vinotemp


----------



## tec_figueroa

Podrías tomarle fotos a la placa


----------



## victor joel

tec_figueroa dijo:
			
		

> Podrías tomarle fotos a la placa



Aquí van unas cuantas


----------



## tec_figueroa

Podrían ser más cercanas tus fotos, la luz podría parpadear por problemas en tu instalación eléctrica, está parpadeando por qué tu equipo está consumiendo amperaje considerable y eso te baja tu voltaje de línea, hace eso sí la conectas en cualquier contacto?


----------



## victor joel

tec_figueroa dijo:
			
		

> Podrían ser más cercanas tus fotos, la luz podría parpadear por problemas en tu instalación eléctrica, está parpadeando por qué tu equipo está consumiendo amperaje considerable y eso te baja tu voltaje de línea, hace eso sí la conectas en cualquier contacto?



Por lo visto hace esto con todos los tomacorrientes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, hay que chequear todas las tensiones que entrega la fuente.
El equipo tiene indicador de temperatura?
Si la respuesta es afirmativa, entonces que valor muestra?
Si entrega un valor fuera de lo normal, o no muestra nada, pues puede haber problemas con el sensor de temp.
El sonido de alarma, aparece instantáneamente cuando se enciende? o al cabo de un momento?





			
				tec_figueroa dijo:
			
		

> Podrían ser más cercanas tus fotos, la luz podría parpadear por problemas en tu instalación eléctrica, está parpadeando por qué tu equipo está consumiendo amperaje considerable y eso te baja tu voltaje de línea, hace eso sí la conectas en cualquier contacto?



Hola, si el equipo consumiera una corriente "considerable", hubiese saltado algún fusible.
Además, si el voltaje de línea cayese, sería un problema grave de la instalación.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que describes parece una falla en la fuente de alimentación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 159327​
Revisa los componentes.


----------



## juanma2468

Probaste las celdas peltier por separado para ver si estas enfrían?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero de todo medir que tensión les llega a las Peltier


----------



## victor joel

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Hola, hay que chequear todas las tensiones que entrega la fuente.
> El equipo tiene indicador de temperatura?
> Si la respuesta es afirmativa, entonces que valor muestra?
> Si entrega un valor fuera de lo normal, o no muestra nada, pues puede haber problemas con el sensor de temp.
> El sonido de alarma, aparece instantáneamente cuando se enciende? o al cabo de un momento?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, si el equipo consumiera una corriente "considerable", hubiese saltado algún fusible.
> Además, si el voltaje de línea cayese, sería un problema grave de la instalación.





Bueno el tiene lo que me parece un panel con botones e indicadores pero no prende nada y cuando pulso los botones comienza a sonar


----------



## tec_figueroa

Otra pregunta de mi parte me podrías decir el consumo en watts que está marcado en la placa de especificaciones, a qué voltaje trabaja, que dato trae de amperaje, watts, localiza la placa que trae esos datos, es probable que el consumo de alguna carga importante sea tal que esté haciendo variar el voltaje de línea y si tu instalación eléctrica fuera como algunas que cuando encienden un microondas la intensidad de la luz varía podría aparte de tener un problema tu equipo, también tu instalación tener otro problema de  cables insuficientes en calibre


----------



## victor joel

Responderé más adelante ahora se me hace imposible esperen amigos y gracias por todo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

tec_figueroa dijo:
			
		

> Otra pregunta de mi parte me podrías decir el consumo en watts que está marcado en la placa de especificaciones, a qué voltaje trabaja, que dato trae de amperaje, watts, localiza la placa que trae esos datos, es probable que el consumo de alguna carga importante sea tal que esté haciendo variar el voltaje de línea y si tu instalación eléctrica fuera como algunas que cuando encienden un microondas la intensidad de la luz varía podría aparte de tener un problema tu equipo, también tu instalación tener otro problema de  cables insuficientes en calibre


Hola amigo, insisto con tu criterio. No puede un equipo cómo éste, de aprox. 90W generar una caída de tensión de línea! 
El problema es de fuente o de algún dispositivo que impide el buen funcionamiento.


----------



## tec_figueroa

A menos que la luz que parpadea sea un indicador del equipo ok


----------



## EdgardoCas

Mi granito de arena. Tengo una cava AllWine que presentaba una falla: en el display frotal (donde indica la temperatura) me aparecía la leyenda "LO" (supongo que será low, de baja temperatura). Cabe aclarar que el rango de funcionamiento de estos aparatos es de 12 a 18°C aprox.
La cuestión es que busqué capacitores inflados o algo dañado en la placa y no encontré nada; hasta que se me dio por querer revisar el display y me dispuse a sacar la puerta, y allí encontre que uno de los varios cablecitos que pasan a través de la "bisagra" estaba cortado. 
Problema solucionado con un pedacito de cable y espaghetti termocontraíble.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pssssssssst ,  y para festejarlo no invitsste a una cata de uvas ?¿?


----------



## tec_figueroa

Ten en cuenta que no todo fallo es visible, revisa fusibles que no lo parecen, hay unos que no son radiales o sea que no tienen las conexiones por sus extremos, si no que son axiales tienen las terminales por la misma cara, revisa interruptores térmicos


----------



## ljcarballo

Mi experiencia en vinotecas es en la primera de ellas el termistor que lleva la célula peltier, la segunda el ventilador que refrigera la célula dejo de funcionar y eso hizo que se quemara uno de los dos transistores de potencia que suelen llevar casi todas estas vinoteca, y la tercera se cortaron dos cables que pasaban por la puerta hacia el display en la primera y en la tercera en la fuente se me encendían los dos led rojo y verde pero parecía como si no pudiera dar potencia.


----------



## emisgallo

Hoy os traigo otro tema...

Tengo una vinoteca hace 3 años y me esta fallando ambas fuentes que trae la vinoteca
El modelo es una Saivod VS1807S.
Os dejo fotos de la fuente (lleva dos iguales) para ver si me podeis echar una mano en repararlas, ya que cuando se ponen en funcionamiento y las cedas Peltier se ponen en funcionamiento, se para la vinoteca
Actualmente he conseguido que la vinoteca funcione con la fuente de un PC, sabeis si puede pasar algo??
Espero vuestra ayuda.

Gracias,,,saludos






[/IMG]


----------



## aquileslor

¿Estan conectadas en paralelo? No se puede hacer porque esas fuentes dan todas un voltaje diferente, aunque sea leve. Usa la fuente de PC sin miedo, en 12 V. Conttrola si se calienta y si los peltier, tiene una car mas o menos fría y la otra caliente.


----------



## emisgallo

Hola..
Gracias por tu aclaración..las fuentes controlan dos celdas peltier.
Cada fuente controla una peltier por separado
..con la fuente del PC controlo ambos peltier
Si como me comentaste no tendré problema con la fuente del PC...intentaré seguir con ella
Si podéis echarme una mano en arreglar las originales...lo intentaría
Gracias


----------



## aquileslor

No se si será cuestión de arreglarls. Es muy posible que no entreguen la cantidad de amperios necesario a las peltier. Ten en cuenta que esas celdas son prácticamente un cortocircuito ( es una apreciación mia, basada en mi experiencia con las mismas) Consumen mucho y las fuentes deben ser de las comunes para las tiras de led. No creo que entreguen las corriente necesaria y al tener un consumom mayor, se quema algo. Ya de por ssi se queman con los leds, que consumen mucho menos que las peltier.


----------



## emisgallo

Entonces sigo con la fuente del Pc???


----------



## pandacba

Hace una prueba, con cada fuente, con la fuente ya encendida, conecta la celda, si la fuente no se apaga y funciona bien, el problema es posible que sean las celdas.
Tuve que solucionar una de una forma no muy ortodoxa, ya que se la tenían que llevar y fue colocar un relay con un pequeño retardo a la conección, cuando se conecta el aparato a la red, y así quedo funcionando perfectamente, tanto, que le pedi al dueño que la trajera de nuevo, y como va bien quedo así


----------



## emisgallo

Yo sigo con la fuente del PC...sigue funcionando bien!!!


----------



## pandacba

Claro, pero esta todo el tiempo a máxima potencia....


----------



## emisgallo

Entonces cuál sería la solución más óptima??



Me podéis ayudar??...se podría arreglar las fuentes originales??


----------



## teknosrp

emisgallo dijo:


> Entonces cuál sería la solución más óptima??
> 
> 
> 
> Me podéis ayudar??...se podría arreglar las fuentes originales??



Pon mas fotos en las que se vea todo. Si no voy mal, esas fuentes solo tienen una entrada y una salida, lor lo que tiene que haber algo qie controle su conexion/desconexion.

Sobre arreglar las originales nos tendrias que dar mas datos de que les pasa. ¿Sin tener la peltier conectada dan voltaje?


----------



## emisgallo

Os dejo algunas fotillos de la fuente, una de ellas




IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ziovfq.jpg[/IMG]









Una de las dos fuentes si que da tension de 12v en la salida sin conectar la Peltier, la otra no
He probado a conectar solo la que da salida y cuando lleva un rato, la vinoteca se para
No creo que sean las Peltier ya que con la fuente de PC no se para la vinoteca.
Cada fuente creo que tiene un problema diferente, espero vuestra ayuda
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si uno o las dos fuentes llevan un sensor de temperatura hasta la/s Peltier para regularla/s


----------



## emisgallo

Con cada fuente le acompaña una de estas placas




Están conectadas directamente al display de la temperatura.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reconectaste alguna de ellas o pusiste las Peltier directamente a los 12 Vdc


----------



## emisgallo

He conectado la fuente como venía...la salida de 12 v va directamente a la placa que he puesto la foto...la que controla el display.
Esta última es donde se conecta l Peltier.. pero no creo que este mal ya que ahora mismo está con la fuente del PC y no se para
Si queréis mando fotos del cableado (conexionado del Peltier y display)


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea : Fuente de PC a placa que controla display y controla Peltiers ?


----------



## emisgallo

Eso mismo...la fuente del PC está conectada a esta plaquita...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Perfecto , o sea que le controla temperatura , tirá esas dos fuentes e instalá fija la de PC


----------



## emisgallo

Ok....pero no pasará nada??
El consumo será el mismo??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las fuentes de PC están preparadas mayormente para funcionar las 24 horas.

Seguramente el consumo en vacío de la de PC sea inferior a las otras dos.

Y el consumo de las Peltier sigue siendo el mismo !


----------



## emisgallo

Ok...muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

.


----------



## emisgallo

Sigo con el tema...la fuente del pc se me ha estropeado
Antes de comprar otra, queria preguntaros si una como esta... https://www.amazon.es/Transformador...r=8-8&keywords=fuente+alimentacion+12v.....me valdria

Esta otra es algo mas potente.....https://www.amazon.es/universal-reg...2687&sr=8-20&keywords=fuente+alimentacion+12v

Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Perfectamente, ese tipo de fuentes es muy bueno


----------



## emisgallo

Fuente reemplazada y sigue sin funcionar....al conectar la fuente se encienden los ventiladores pero al conectar el modulo que controla el display, la fuente deja de dar voltaje, como si entrase en corto
Me refiero al conector de esta placa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, si os fijais sale uno de 5 cables en direccion al display.Es cuando conecto este cable es cuando deja de funcionar
Puede ser un problema del dysplay?..os pido consulta antes de liarme a desmontarlo.
La placa ya he comprobado que da salida de 12v, con lo cual creo que esta bien


----------



## pandacba

pudes poner fotos de esta placa y la del display por ambos lados? es evidente que hay un corto y te apaga 
la fuente, por otro lado has probado desconectando las peltier? ver si enciende?


----------



## emisgallo

Hola.. todo comprobado...la fuente da 12v a la entrada de la placa y está en su salida también da 12v.
Todo ello sin conectar el cable que da alimentación al display y que controla la temperatura.
Cuando conecto este cable...entra en corto y ya no hay tensión.
Me lío a desmontar el display haber que vemos??
Gracias


----------



## emisgallo

Me he liado y he desmontado el display...
Os dejo un par de fotos ....


----------



## pandacba

Bien, las celulas peltier donde van conectadas? proba desconectarlas y ver si prende todo


----------



## emisgallo

Ya he probado a desconectar las......el problema surge cuando conecto la placa del display



Las peltier van conectadas a esta placa....


----------



## pandacba

Eso que parece un transistor será un regulador de tres terminales? puede que este en corto revisalo y mostra si es un regulador


----------



## emisgallo

El transistor es un IRF3205....he hecho unas primeras comprobaciones y pare*ce* estar en corto.
Podría ser el problema??


----------



## pandacba

podría ser, ese es el que esta en el didipador? yo preguntaba por el chiquito que esta cerca del conector en el extremo del diodo hay una bobina, hacia la izquierda hay un transistor pequeño rodeado de capacitores, creo que podría ser un regulador, medilo.


----------



## emisgallo

Ok...esta noche lo miro
Gracias


----------



## emisgallo

TRansistor IRF3205 y el display vuelve a funcionar.....ahora estoy intentando reparar las fuentes originales de la vinoteca, creo que falla un transistor e 13005-2.
En una tienda cerca de casa tienen el MJE13005, sabeis si es equivalente?
Si no es asi, cual es el equivalente del 13005-2??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es equivalente ; mejor comprá 13007 , revisá todas las resistencias alrededor de esos dos transistores


----------



## pandacba

Los MJE soportan algo menos que los 13005-2 por eso mejor los 13007 son un poco más grande


----------



## emisgallo

No tenían ni el 13005 ni el 13007...en su lugar me han dado el 13009.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor                              aún !


----------



## emisgallo

Lo he puesto pero no funciona la fuente...que podría repasar??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Revisaste-mediste  toooodas las resistencias asociadas a esos transistores  ?


----------



## javi cozar

Buenas tardes, deseo hacer una consulta sobre una célula peltier.-
Tengo una vinoteca marca cavanova cv-0016, es de 16 botellas, con una potencia de entrada de 70w,  que estoy intentando "reparar", al no enfriar, supuse que el motivo era la célula peltier. Por desgracia, la que reemplace no venia que tipo de célula era.- Total que procedí a cambiarla por otra, compre dos, las mas comunes una tec1-12706 y una tec1-12705.-
MI sorpresa ha sido que al cambiarlas, la vinoteca sigue sin enfriar. No funcionan ninguna de la dos células.- He comprobado que hay salida de voltaje de la fuente de alimentación a la célula de 12,58 voltios, por lo que me sorprende mucho que la célula pertier no funcione.-
No se si necesitaría otro tipo de célula.- Alguien me podría orientar.- 
Muchas gracias.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

javi cozar dijo:


> He comprobado que hay salida de voltaje de la fuente de alimentación a la célula de 12,58 voltios


 
Eso es alimentando la Peltier o sola ?

No tiene plaqueta con termostato ?

Fotos ? !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, verificar que no esté instalada al revés, pues una cara calienta la otra enfría.


----------



## javi cozar

Buenas, lo primero gracias por responder.-
Lo segundo perdón por la foto pero esta movida.-

Conecte el multímetro  donde hice la soldadora de los cables nuevos de la nueva célula pertier que puse  y encendí la vinoteca para ver si le llegaba corriente a la placa pertier.- Pero como ya dije, la célula ni enfriaba ni se calentaba.-

Esta foto se ve mejor, la hice al principio y moví los ventiladores para limpiarlos.-





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, verificar que no esté instalada al revés, pues una cara calienta la otra enfría.





Tal como esta en la foto, el lado izquierdo cable negro y el lado derecho cable rojo, con la cara de los numero TEC1-12706, esa seria la cara fría ¿no? y la otra lógicamente la caliente.- Yo hice la prueba de poner un poco de agua en la zona fría para ver si se congelaba pero no fue así.- También pienso que quizás esta célula esta dañada o defectuosa ya que como se ve en la foto esta un poco rota.-  Pero como ya dije, use dos esta la TEC1-12706 y la TEC1-12705.-

La otra pregunta : No tiene plaqueta con termostato ? Perdóname pero no la entiendo.-

Muchas gracias por las respuestas y perdón por la calidad de las fotos si hace falta haré fotos nuevas.-


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

No esperes que la celda congele agua. Ésta tecnología es poco eficiente, dependiendo de la temperatura ambiente , potencia, entre otros factores, tiene aprox una amplitud térmica de 40grados celsius. Es decir, si una de las caras alcanza los 55 grados, la otra puede reducirse a los 15°C.


----------



## capitanp

Esa celda parece quebrada


----------



## javi cozar

Buenas tardes, gracias por los comentarios.-
El problema creo que es no saber que célula peltier poner en la vinoteca. Si alguien me pudiera decir que célula poner para este tipo de vinoteca lo agradecería.- Como ya puse en el anterior post la celula peltier que quite de la vinoteca no tenia ningún tipo de referencia para saber por cual reemplazarla.- He pedido de nuevo una tec1-12706 ya que la que puse creo que se encontraba rota.- Supongo, que la celula peltier la tengo bien puesta, me refiero a la zona fría y caliente tal y como dije que el anterior post.-
Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda.-


----------



## pandacba

Has buscado datos de la celda del modelo original  y las que compraste?
las has probado individualmente con una fuente para ver si estan bien


----------



## javi cozar

Buenas, contestando a pandacba: 
1- Las células las he probado no con una fuente ya que no dispongo de ella (me quiero comprar una, pero en este mundillo de la electrónica llevo muy poco tiempo), las he probado directamente en la vinoteca y ninguna de las dos han funcionado.-
2- Miré en las instrucciones de la vinoteca, en sus datos técnicos, el único dato relevante creo que es la potencia de entrada que son 70w.- Pone también, que el tipo de refrigeración es SN-N, que no  me sirve de mucho la verdad.- Por supuesto, del tipo de célula que usa nada de nada sino el problema estaría resuelto.-
No se si esto estaría bien , perdonar mi ignorancia si no es así, pero si utilizamos P=VxI,  y el V son 12 v que son los que llegan a la célula mas o menos, entonces 70=12xI , la I=70/12 que son 6A.-
La célula tec1-12706 sería 91W, 15,2 Vmax y I=6A- Esta daría la I  necesaria pero yo creo que mi célula estaba rota.-
La célula tec1-12705 seria 72W, 12-15V y I=4,3 a 4,6A.- Esta yo creo que no serviría para mi vinoteca.-
No se si estos cálculos estarán bien, tengo la electrónica como una afición, muy muy reciente, y soy un novato el la materia.-
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.-


----------



## pandacba

Al encender la vinoteca, llegan los 12V a las celulas?


----------



## javi cozar

pandacba dijo:


> Al encender la vinoteca, llegan los 12V a las celulas?


Si, 12,57 concretamente arriba en la foto se ve.-


----------



## pandacba

Si reciben tensión y no pasa nada en las caras es muy probable que las celulas no sirvan


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ésta es la mas potente : Tec1-12715 

- Altura 4cm
- Ancho 4cm
- Cable de 30cm Peso 50g aprox.
- Temperatura Maxima 70°C
- Temperatura Minima -50°C
- Acoplamientos: 127Max.
- Consumo: 231W
- Umax (V): 15.4V
- I max (A): 15A
- Qcmax ¿T=0(W): 137W 

Aquí tenes una lista en órden de potencia creciente , tenés que buscar una que esté acorde a la corriente que pueda suministrar la fuente , seguramente en la etiqueta diga la potencia.

- TEC1-12704
- TEC1-12705
- TEC1-12706
- TEC1-12708
- TEC1-12709
- TEC1-12710
- TEC1-12715


----------



## javi cozar

Buenas tardes, la vinoteca esta reparada la puse una célula nueva TEC1-12706.-
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.-


----------



## olopez

Qué tal. Te comento...Puedes usar fuente de PC o la de Lens pero de 100watts mínimo y compra una tarjeta control de temperatura en eBay cuestan $010 de dólar y así no funcionará la fuente al 100 todo el tiempo programas la temperatura y listo. Con equivalente a  30 dls lo solucionas y queda estable.
Espero te ayude mi comentario. Saludos


----------



## alberto moya bermudez

Buenas tardes, y ante todo soy nuevo. Mi nombre es Alberto y resido en España ( Salamanca ).
Hara una semana me encontré una vinoteca tirada en la calle, y pensé esta mal, pero sino no me cuadra.  también me encontré un aspirador de robot de rumba y este si funcionaba.

Empiezo. es una fuente conmutada.  lo primero de todo esta en buen estado.  la enchufe y no se encendia  nada, lo cual me puse a investigar y empecé a comprobar si le llegaba corriente  a la fuente desconectando la celular peltier.  con una lámpara de 12v y si iba. la enchufe y encendia la maquina, pero uno de los ventiladores que lleva dos uno no giraba.  Total que pensé que seria de la celula peltier. Compre una celula y al montarla sigue  igual, no enciende la maquina y si la desconecto si.

Yo de electrónica no entiendo nada, por eso de aquí que me haya registrado para saber por donde solucionarlo.
He leído a uno por aquí que le paso mas o menos igual..
Si cambia la placa por otra sin mas?

Haber que me podeis decir.  la fuente lleva dos diodos uno rojo y verde. si necesitais mas información decirme
gracias


----------



## farad

Hola. Placa de cava Vondom hace ruido.
 Me llega ésta placa, y la estoy probando sola, todavía no conecté la Peltier porque necesito conseguir los disipadores.
Tenía los transistores de conmutación, fusible y diodos rectificadores quemados, y uno de los capacitores de 220 uF estropeado. Cambié todo, inclusive el otro capacitor de 220 uf, por las dudas, así como también dos capacitores de 4,7 uF en el primario y el de 1000 uF que está al lado de la salida a la Peltier.
También revisé el doble diodo Schottky.
A la salida tengo la tensión correspondiente de 10,5 V, pero lo que noto es que hace un ruido como a fritura. Qué puede ser?


i


----------



## DOSMETROS

No son de 12 Vdc esas fuentes ?

El capacitor grande de la derecha me parece hinchado . . .


----------



## farad

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No son de 12 Vdc esas fuentes ?
> 
> El capacitor grande de la derecha me parece hinchado . . .


En este caso, tengo entendido que alrededor de 10,5 V es lo normal. Y respecto al capacitor hinchado, tenes razón, pasa que puse la foto vieja. Ese capacitor ya estaba reemplazado cuando hice el post.
Subí la foto nomás como para que se sepa qué modelo de placa es.


----------



## pepelui01

Está baja esa tensión de salida...Probaste la fuente, con carga ? Una lámpara de 12v por 50 watts, sería ideal.


----------



## farad

pepelui01 dijo:


> Está baja esa tensión de salida...Probaste la fuente, con carga ? Una lámpara de 12v por 50 watts, sería ideal.


Hola Pepelui. Probé con una lámpara de 12V 21W, de las que se usan en las faros de los coches, y bajaba notoriamente la tensión (aproximadamente 2 V), encendiendo apenas el filamento. Repetí la prueba con una carga de 300 ohms que tengo armada, y la tensión bajó, pero a 8 V. Tengo entendido que hasta 4 V está dentro de lo normal.
Tengo una celda peltier, pero no la puedo usar porque no dispongo de los disipadores adecuados, y temo quemarla.
De todas maneras, al rato de hacer la prueba se me puso en corto uno de los diodos rectificadores; utilicé los RL107 en lugar de los 1N5399 originales, porque no los conseguía. Son similares en sus características de tensión y corriente, pero le puse unos usados, y quizás fue por eso que se dañó uno.


----------



## DJ T3

Y si llegaste a 2 V, yo desconectaria todo, y veria por la parte de regulacion.
Puede que algun sensor, preset o potenciometro esté en mal estado


----------



## pepelui01

La peltier te va a consumir alrededor de 50 watts. Esa fuente con todo conectado, no tiene que bajar a menos de 11,5 volts. Bien dice DJ T3 , revisá la parte de regulación del KA7500 o equivalente..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leé el hilo completo y probá con una fuente de PC


----------



## farad

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y si llegaste a 2 V, yo desconectaria todo, y veria por la parte de regulacion.
> Puede que algun sensor, preset o potenciometro esté en mal estado





pepelui01 dijo:


> La peltier te va a consumir alrededor de 50 watts. Esa fuente con todo conectado, no tiene que bajar a menos de 11,5 volts. Bien dice DJ T3 , revisá la parte de regulación del KA7500 o equivalente..


Teniendo en cuenta lo que me dicen los dos, les comento que no tengo presets ni potenciómetros, pero si hay varios zeners. Sería conveniente medirles caída de tensión? Tendría que desoldarlos primero, porque casi no veo el código para saber de qué voltaje son.
Y los circuitos integrados que hay en el secundario son 3: AZ494AP, LM358P y el último es 123ENCZ03 ó 501B-8P. Los dos primeros sé que función cumplen, pero del último tengo duda; creo que es un oscilador que funciona con PLL.


----------



## DJ T3

farad dijo:


> pero del último tengo duda; creo que es un oscilador que funciona con PLL.



Fijate si no es un optotransistor PC123 (dejo el datasheet).

Por otro lado, tu fuente es como la de *éste post* , o lleva los integrados de regulacion (TL494/AZ494 y LM358) del lado "caliente"?


----------



## farad

DJ T3 dijo:


> Fijate si no es un optotransistor PC123 (dejo el datasheet).
> 
> Por otro lado, tu fuente es como la de *éste post* , o lleva los integrados de regulacion (TL494/AZ494 y LM358) del lado "caliente"?


Hola DJ. El integrado no es el PC123; de hecho tiene 8 pines. Y la fuente es similar a la del post, con la salvedad que no tiene ni el regulador de tensión ni el conector de 3 pines de la parte superior derecha.
Otra duda que tengo es acerca del sensor NTC, de cuántos ohms debes ser? 10K?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Leé el hilo completo y probá con una fuente de PC


Disculpá, pero no te entendí bien.


----------



## SKYFALL

Este tipo de fuentes controla la salida de tensión hacia el módulo peltier por medio de un teclado en la parte frontal, fijate de alguna etiqueta que indique la tensión de salida, una vez tuve una y decía 10.5V


----------



## DOSMETROS

farad dijo:


> Disculpá, pero no te entendí bien.




Lee le hilo completo que trata mayormente sobre las fuentes de éstas vinotecas.


----------



## myomach

Buenas. Por mi experiencia en estas fuentes cambia todos los condesadores electroliticos aun estando en buen estado. Si cambias unos y otros no te va a dar problemas. Cambialos todos.


----------



## farad

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee le hilo completo que trata mayormente sobre las fuentes de éstas vinotecas.


Ok.


myomach dijo:


> Buenas. Por mi experiencia en estas fuentes cambia todos los condesadores electroliticos aun estando en buen estado. Si cambias unos y otros no te va a dar problemas. Cambialos todos.


Sí, cambié todos por las dudas.


SKYFALL dijo:


> Este tipo de fuentes controla la salida de tensión hacia el módulo peltier por medio de un teclado en la parte frontal, fijate de alguna etiqueta que indique la tensión de salida, una vez tuve una y decía 10.5V


Ok.


----------



## farad

Hola a todos. Les agradezco las respuestas y les comento lo que más o menos averigüé.
Me vengo a enterar que en realidad la placa es de un frigobar, no de una cava. La marca del equipo es Vondom, como muchas cavas, y por lo que parece, la electrónica es similar.
Según me dijeron, estas no tienen interfase; solo un simple control de temperatura, que estaría relacionado con el conector CN7 K (así figura en la serigrafía).
Conecté en la salida NTC un sensor de 10K, en el conector CN7 K un potenciómetro para simular el control de temperatura, y en la salida de la peltier una resistencia de 22 ohms 2 watts.
Pude comprobar que con el potenciómetro en 2Kohm, la caída en la resistencia es de casi 3 volts, y a medida que me acerco a 1Kohm, va llegando a 12 volts.
Yo lo hubiese pensado al revés; si lleva un sensor NTC, a menor temperatura, mayor resistencia. Y teniendo en cuenta que hay unos comparadores (LM358), los rangos del potenciómetro tendrían que ser a partir del valor del sensor a determinada temperatura (de ahí para arriba, hasta llegar a 10Kohm).
Pero no sé cuál es la lógica del circuito.
Lo que me llama mucho la atención, es que en una de las salidas, que dice led, tengo aproximadamente 18 V.


----------



## luiszamo

buenas tardes tengo una vinoteca general electric los voltajes no estan presentes si anguien me puede ayudar y decirme como conecto una fuente de pc a esta inoteca gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si la fuente de tu cava es de 12 V , unes el verde con cualquier negro para encenderla , luego tomas el amarillo cómo positivo y el negro cómo negativo


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , generalmente esas celdas Peltier consumen aproximadamente 4A o un poco mas aun @ 12V.
Para que una fuente de PC logre fornir esa curriente en lo barramento de 12V ( negro y amarillo) sin mucha quieda de tensión  es nesesario consumir alguna curriente ( 1A aproximadamente ) en la rama de 5V ( negro y rojo) para que la fuente de PC logre fornir los 12V correctamente.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elbully

Hola.


Tengo una vinoteca Karlstein de 8 botellas como esta y no enfría bastante, ya que se queda en unos 16º de temperatura y su rango de funcionamiento es de 8 ~ 18º. La temperatura ambiente será de unos 22~24º, ya que está en un sitio bastante fresco siendo Valencia.

Cambié la célula peltier (TEC1-12706) y el lado caliente donde está el disipador exterior, se pone templado pero no llega a calentarse lo suficiente, entiendo que por ello no da frío bastante por la cara fría. Cambié los 2 ventiladores para asegurarme y sigue exactamente igual. He comprobado la fuente y saca los 12v clavados durante horas, he comprobado el consumo de esta célula peltier nueva y se queda en unos 2,6 amperios, cuando entiendo que debería de dar unos 5~6a, ya que es lo que marca las specs. Con esta no conseguía que bajase de los 21º, o sea, peor que con la original.

He vuelto a probar con la placa peltier original (otra TEC1 12706) y esta da unos 3,7a de consumo, todo esto probado con la fuente de alimentación de la vinoteca y con una fuente de alimentación de ordenador Tacens de 500W que entrega 30a, con lo cual se ha vuelto a quedar en los 16º de temperatura.

He comprado 2 celulas peltier en amazon, nuevamente del vendedor neuftech que parecen buenas y se queda en unos 3,6a de consumo ambas, siempre lo pruebo con un disipador de cpu y poniendo pasta térmica nueva, para que el escenario sea el mismo. Entiendo que mi problema está en la celula peltier, porque siendo el mismo modelo las temps (y el consumo) son muy distintos.

Dicho esto, ahora estoy en la búsqueda de una célula peltier de calidad, porque no me atrevo a comprar una 12707 que ya son 7,5A y que la fuente no lo soporte y se queme.

¿Sabríais decirme que célula peltier 12706 de calidad puedo comprar? En caso de que no, me tocará tirar del fabricante para ver si la vende suelta (ya que al principio la vinoteca si bajaba perfectamente a los 12º que es la temperatura óptima para los vinos que meto), pero lo dejo como último recurso.


Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, pregunta.
El equipo siempre funcionó así?
Chequea con un termómetro si la temperatura que arroja es la correcta.
Por otro lado, 16°C mínimo, no estaría mal.
Las que he reparado han alcanzado 14°C o 15°C con una T. amb. de unos 27°C
Son equipos de bajo rendimiento, nunca hay que esperar temperaturas cercanas a cero, ni por chiste.


----------



## elbully

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, pregunta.
> El equipo siempre funcionó así?
> Chequea con un termómetro si la temperatura que arroja es la correcta.
> Por otro lado, 16°C mínimo, no estaría mal.
> Las que he reparado han alcanzado 14°C o 15°C con una T. amb. de unos 27°C
> Son equipos de bajo rendimiento, nunca hay que esperar temperaturas cercanas a cero, ni por chiste.



Gracias por contestar.

No, el equipo bajaba perfectamente a los 12º, pero de repente de un día para otro se estancó en los 16º y de ahí es imposible que baje, cuando su temperatura de funcionamiento es de 8 ~18. Se que son equipos flojos y que veo imposible que lleguen a los 8º, pero 12 es una temperatura normal para esta máquina, creo yo, ya que lo alcanzaba perfectamente, tanto en invierno como en verano.

¿Crees que si pongo una peltier más potente conseguiré bajar a 12º?

Lo que me mosquea es que estas células sean de 5a/6a y que no lleguen a consumir ni 4a, por eso preguntaba de poner una superior.


P.D. De momento he comprado a china una 12705 y una 12707 para probar, haré las pruebas pertinentes fuera de la vinoteca con mi F.A.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , la dica que dejo aca es mejorar (aumentar) aun mas lo flujo de aire de la  ventilación forzada que hay sobre lo dicipador de calor de la Celda Peltier.
Aumentar unos 10% o 15% en la tensión de alimentación DC de la Celda Peltier.
Con eso es possible bajar aun mas la tenperatura interna .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

elbully dijo:


> Gracias por contestar.
> 
> No, el equipo bajaba perfectamente a los 12º, pero de repente de un día para otro se estancó en los 16º y de ahí es imposible que baje, cuando su temperatura de funcionamiento es de 8 ~18. Se que son equipos flojos y que veo imposible que lleguen a los 8º, pero 12 es una temperatura normal para esta máquina, creo yo, ya que lo alcanzaba perfectamente, tanto en invierno como en verano.
> 
> ¿Crees que si pongo una peltier más potente conseguiré bajar a 12º?
> 
> Lo que me mosquea es que estas células sean de 5a/6a y que no lleguen a consumir ni 4a, por eso preguntaba de poner una superior.
> 
> 
> P.D. De momento he comprado a china una 12705 y una 12707 para probar, haré las pruebas pertinentes fuera de la vinoteca con mi F.A.


Primero chequea con un termómetro fiable, para descartar una temp. errónea!!!


----------



## elbully

Gracias por contestar.

Con respecto a dar mas voltaje a la peltier, me imagino que tendré que empezar a cambiar componentes de la fuente, y no sé si sería lo recomendable, también es cierto que no se si el voltaje que entrega es el adecuado, ahora mismo tras varios días encendida está con este voltaje:




Como podéis comprobar la ventilación de la parte caliente ya la mejoré cambiando el ventilador de 80mm por uno de 120 y mucha más presión estática:




Os pongo una imágenes de la fuente de alimentación, pero a priori yo diria que si de origen no entregaba 14v, está bien, ya que mantiene estables el voltaje y el amperaje (11,85v y 3,80a), es una:








En relación a la temperatura interior, he probado con varios termómetros y todos marcan la temperatura que marca el display, tanto termómetros digitales como analógicos.


Un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Chequea si hay fugas en los burletes de las puertas.


----------



## elbully

Los burletes de las puertas están bien, la vinoteca tendrá un año a lo sumo.

Creo que el problema está en la fuente de alimentación, que en su día entregaría unos 14V y ahora no lo hace, el problema es que no sé que componentes tengo que comprobar para saber cual está mal.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Sobre los 14V, es una suposición? O bien, eso indica alguna serigrafía?


----------



## elbully

Es una suposición lo de los 14v, porque con ninguna célula peltier he conseguido más de 3,7a de consumo, ni con una fuente de alimentación de PC.

El voltage siempre se mantiene estable en los 11,90v aprox.

La vinoteca ya no enfría como antes, que podía perfectamente bajar a los 12º y ahora rara vez la ves por debajo de los 16/17º.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Entonces si la tensión de las celdas es de 12V, NO esperes que consuma más corriente, que la que absorbe, ya que la misma es algo "proporcional" a la diferencia de temperatura interna-externa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La grasa siliconada está bien ? el ventilador-forzador ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , es possible lograr obtener los 14 Voltios en la salida de la fuente , hay que canbiar lo valor de un resistor del dibisor de tensión de sense de tensión que retroalimenta la salida DC hasta lo pino 1 del CI PWM TL494.
Otra dica es chequear TODOS capacitores electrolicticos de la fuente , quizaz hay algun desvalorizado.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elbully

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Entonces si la tensión de las celdas es de 12V, NO esperes que consuma más corriente, que la que absorbe, ya que la misma es algo "proporcional" a la diferencia de temperatura interna-externa.


Estoy ojeando videos de youtube donde reparan placas de vinoteca similares y hablan de que tiene que entregar 12v en la salida, así que ese no debería ser el problema.

Lo curioso es que de un día para otro y sin cambiarla de ubicación, dejo de enfriar como antaño.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> La grasa siliconada está bien ? el ventilador-forzador ?


La pasta térmica la he cambiado en 3/4 ocasiones ya que he probado con varias peltier, le pongo pasta térmica de procesador de pc, que según me indicaron es totalmente compatible con las peltier. La cantidad que le aplico es la justa y necesaria, una capita fina, sin excederme.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es possible lograr obtener los 14 Voltios en la salida de la fuente , hay que canbiar lo valor de un resistor del dibisor de tensión de sense de tensión que retroalimenta la salida DC hasta lo pino 1 del CI PWM TL494.
> Otra dica es chequear TODOS capacitores electrolicticos de la fuente , quizaz hay algun desvalorizado.
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Voy a ver si la desmonto y los mido todos, aunque visualmente los condensadores se suelen hinchar y yo los veo bien.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Supongo tiene dos ventiladores de convección. Uno interno y externo. Ambos giran con normalidad? Digamos a unas 1500RPM aprox.


----------



## elbully

Si, cambié ambos ventiladores y los puse en la posición original, quiero decir, ambos están soplando hacia cada disipador, uno a la zona fría y el otro a la zona caliente.

El ventilador trasero era de 90x90 (TD9025xs) y lo cambié por un noctua de 1450rpms de 120x120 que debería dar mucho más caudal, no obstante probé con otros ventiladores de más rpms con idéntico resultado.

El ventilador interior también lo cambié por uno de 90x90 de 2000rpms, llevaba uno de 80x80 (TD8020xs)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y que te hace suponer que aumentando el caudal de aire (agrandando los ventiladores) va a mejorar la situación???
La capacidad de enfriamiento/calentamiento de una celda peltier está dada por su tamaño, consumo y construcción. Agrandar los ventiladores originales solo puede causar problemas por que no estás cambiando la capacidad de enfriamiento de la celda...y quitarle mas calor no va a generar que enfríe más.


----------



## elbully

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que te hace suponer que aumentando el caudal de aire (agrandando los ventiladores) va a mejorar la situación???
> La capacidad de enfriamiento/calentamiento de una celda peltier está dada por su tamaño, consumo y construcción. Agrandar los ventiladores originales solo puede causar problemas por que no estás cambiando la capacidad de enfriamiento de la celda...y quitarle mas calor no va a generar que enfríe más.


Pues he leído que cuanto más fría esté la cara caliente, más puede enfriarse la cara fría, por eso le cambié los ventiladores al poco tiempo de comprarla, porque le costaba llegar a los 12º que es la temperatura ideal para mí, y la verdad es que ha estado con el ventilador de 120mm bastante tiempo sin problema, hace unas semanas se estancó en 16º y ya es muy dificil que baje de ahí.

Si la solución es ponerle los ventiladores de origen lo haré para descartar, pero la verdad es que dudo que sea ese el problema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que te hace suponer que aumentando el caudal de aire (agrandando los ventiladores) va a mejorar la situación???
> La capacidad de enfriamiento/calentamiento de una celda peltier está dada por su tamaño, consumo y construcción. Agrandar los ventiladores originales solo puede causar problemas por que no estás cambiando la capacidad de enfriamiento de la celda...y quitarle mas calor no va a generar que enfríe más.


bueno , hasta onde se cuanto mas esfriar la cara caliente mas fria si queda la otra cara ( la fria )
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jazmin.M

Buenos Dias,

Una consulta, quisiera saber si puedo usar la placa de la vinoteca como una fuente de alimentacion 220VAC a 12VDC , Lo que sucede es que encontré una placa  de vinoteca pero esta quemada la segunda parte...

Recién estoy tomando clases de electrónica, y me da mucha curiosidad. Por eso no sé si alguien podría ayudarme, gracias...

La placa es igual a esta...


y la parte quemada es esta...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, seguramente que si.
Quizás debas forzar el encendido en caso de tener st-by.


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que vi de los circuitos de vinoteca, éstos mantienen el voltaje variable, asi que no vas a tener siempre 12V. Pero no es dificil modificar esa funcion, solo debes reemplazar el sensor NTC/PTC/de-temperatura, por algun preset para mantenerlo regulado.
Mejor sube fotos ambos lados de la placa, en foco y bien iluminado, y si es posible, su circuito


----------



## DIDAKE

En mi caso la fuente de alimentación solo encendía desconectando la alimentación de la placa de enfriamiento. Resultó que era el capacitor C8 el que ocasionaba el desperfecto.
Tiene una etiqueta que indica 10.5 y ese el voltaje 10.5 volt de continua el que aparece ahora en las dos conexiones hacia la placa de enfriamiento
Igualmente debe tener otra cosa porque no logro que descienda la temperatura a 14 grados y desciende muy lentamente, ¿12 horas para que baje solo unos pocos grados? Aclaro que ya probé con otra placa de enfriamiento de las mismas características TEC1-12705
¿será que necesita 12 volt como alimentación? ¿como puedo elevar el voltaje un poco para constatar si acelera el enfriamiento?
Desde ya gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, normalmente las placas Peltier son alimentadas mediante PWM, desde el lado del ctrl. Así que yo  no me fiaría medir  la tensión en la placa de enfriamiento, sino en los terminales del condensador de filtrado de  los supuestos 12V.


----------



## DIDAKE

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, normalmente las placas Peltier son alimentadas mediante PWM, desde el lado del ctrl. Así que yo  no me fiaría medir  la tensión en la placa de enfriamiento, sino en los terminales del condensador de filtrado de  los supuestos 12V.


Sobre el condensador de filtrado aparecen también 10.5 volt, conectando la placa Peltier no decae este votaje


----------



## DJ T3

DIDAKE dijo:


> Tiene una etiqueta que indica 10.5 y ese el voltaje 10.5 volt


No entiendo. El capacitor tiene impreso "10.5"?
No sera "105", lo que equivale a 1uF...
Quizas el problema de voltaje esté en la parte que regula automaticamente la temperatura.
Si tienes el diagrama subelo, sino sube fotos de ambos lados enfocados e iluminados


----------



## Omar cosio

Hola pudieron repaarla tengo una igual da los voltages pero no la potencia ya revise los capacitores e cambiado dos


----------



## DJ T3

Probaste con cambiar el TL431 o componentes aledaños, si es que lleva?


----------



## ferlufer

*H*ola buenas tardes , estado viendo los mensajes que han puesto muchos compañeros , y nada , tengo una vinoteca de 12*_*vinos de capacidad marca *C*avevinum con fuente de fx102*.
E*l problema es que cuando lo conecto todo*,* sobre todo el de la luz y control de temperatura*,* se viene abajo , le he cambiado todos los condensadores y nada , le pongo con un puente donde va el cont*r*olador de temperatura y luz y funciona sin problema ,claro que no tiene para fijar la temperatura , por favor alguien le ha  pasado algo igual , en la pantalla me sale cuando lo pongo en parpadeo*,* he rev*i*sado los cables de la puerta y est*á*n todos bien  y alguien le paso igual estoy loco , me pone loco que haciendo el puente en conector que va hacia la placa que controla la temperatura y la luz y funciona*,* por favor as*í* alguien me puede ayudar*.*


----------



## Fogonazo

ferlufer dijo:


> *H*ola buenas tardes , estado viendo los mensajes que han puesto muchos compañeros , y nada , tengo una vinoteca de 12*_*vinos de capacidad marca *C*avevinum con fuente de fx102*.
> E*l problema es que cuando lo conecto todo*,* sobre todo el de la luz y control de temperatura*,* se viene abajo , le he cambiado todos los condensadores y nada , le pongo con un puente donde va el cont*r*olador de temperatura y luz y funciona sin problema ,claro que no tiene para fijar la temperatura , por favor alguien le ha  pasado algo igual , en la pantalla me sale cuando lo pongo en parpadeo*,* he rev*i*sado los cables de la puerta y est*á*n todos bien  y alguien le paso igual estoy loco , me pone loco que haciendo el puente en conector que va hacia la placa que controla la temperatura y la luz y funciona*,* por favor as*í* alguien me puede ayudar*.*


Publica imágenes del controlador de temperatura


----------



## ferlufer




----------



## DOSMETROS

Y del otro lado ? Tendrá un triac o Mosfet de potencia . . .  ¿?


----------



## ferlufer

*E*sto se que es un sensor de temperatura que va hacia la placa que controla la subida y bajada y la luz alguien sabe de cuanto es o cual podr*í*ia poner *? L*o he encontrado as*í *dentro*,* al quitar el ventilador de adentro del fr*í*o , gracias
*E*s lo que creo que le pasa*,* por lo dem*á*s creo que est*á* todo bien , pod*é*is orientarme algo , un saludo , gracias*.*


----------



## DJ T3

Marca y modelo del aparato.
Fotos de ambas caras de los PCB, iluminadas y enfocadas.
Y trata de escribir correctamente, la RAE y los ojos nuestros te lo agradecerán...


----------



## ferlufer

Hola buenas noches , perdon por los errores , la vinoteca es una cavevinum de 70w
la pcb 121110k1   fx-102  es de 12.5v
He realizado las fotos con mediciones y asi me funciona haciendo el puente , cuando quito el puente bajan las tensiones y no funciona  , estoy en que puede ser la sonda de temperatura del display , les envio fotos, gracias.


----------



## DJ T3

Deberias mirar diagramas de las cavas que hay en el foro, pero basicamente el funcionamiento es;
Arranca la fuente en 12V, luego a traves del NTC o similar, baja el voltaje a unos 9V o segun esté seteado.
Si al puentear el sensor de temperatura (termocupla o similar), sube el voltaje, y al desconectar baja, entonces es ese sensor, la fuente y demas funciona correctamente.


----------



## ferlufer

hola buenas tardes , gracias por responder , una pregunta la sonda de temperatura que va del disipador o delante de el hacia el panel tiene que ser alguna en especial o poniendo una sonde de temperatura ntc funcionaria , gracias por atenderme.
Se trata de una resistencia variable que según la temperatura a la que está expuesta tiene un distinto valor. La placa de alimentación tiene en cuenta ese valor, arrancando los ventiladores y el enfriamiento o parando el funcionamiento.

La sonda de temperatura va colocada en la parte interior del botellero para controlar la temperatura del vino según la hayamos seleccionada en el panel frontal .
Podria alguien decirme donde comprarla aqui en España o en otro sitio gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Mayormente los sensores para temperatura pueden llegar a ser de 10K @ 20°C, pero mejor buscar marca de color o serigrafia para estar seguros.




ferlufer dijo:


> Podria alguien decirme donde comprarla aqui en España o en otro sitio gracias


Entra aquí, es la wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## ferlufer

Buenas tardes , muchas gracias por poder ayudar en este tema soys ,un gran foro y muy amables , gracias a todos por lo que me habeis ayudado , en general si puedo aportar algo lo aportere muchas gracias a todo el mundo , un saludo


----------



## DJ T3

ferlufer dijo:


> gracias a todos por lo que me habeis ayudado


Recuerda que otras personas te agradecerían, no dejes éste y ningún post sin saber si se solucionó el problema.

Y de nada, estamos para compartir lo que sabemos y podemos.


----------



## ferlufer

Buenas noches ,problema resuelto, tenias razón la sonda de temperatura de 10k  , es para una vinoteca de 12 a 18º puesta donde estaban los cables pelados y funcionando sin problema ninguno , arrancando bien  y todos sus valores correctos , muchas gracias por la ayuda y lo explicais muy bien  , gran trabajo de todos , un saludo para todos .


----------



## germantoobe

Yo reparé una y le cambié muchísimos capacitores, usen el Capachek que es un probador de ESR y van a ver. Saludos.


----------

